
StarGAN v2: Diverse Image Synthesis for Multiple Domains [video] - netgusto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EVh5Ki4dIY
======
netgusto
The demonstration of this technique is stunning.

Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.01865](https://arxiv.org/abs/1912.01865)
Code:
[https://github.com/clovaai/stargan-v2](https://github.com/clovaai/stargan-v2)

